# Divorce date is set



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Divorce date is set,on June 6th and I am excited to get rid of this dirtbag estranged husband of mine out of my life for good.No kids with him and glad about that.He retires in September,will be going after his pension which will be half of that.Includes his half of his social security and military pension.He did 20 years in the Army.Lawyer did discuss this with me very well.He was never married until he met me.His exes could not take his crap and left him.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Divorce date is set,on June 6th and I am excited to get rid of this dirtbag estranged husband of mine out of my life for good.No kids with him and glad about that.He retires in September,will be going after his pension which will be half of that.Includes his half of his social security and military pension.He did 20 years in the Army.Lawyer did discuss this with me very well.He was never married until he met me.His exes could not take his crap and left him.


Wow, that was a really fast divorce! You just filed a couple of weeks ago, right? Nice for you though, to be getting out of this so quickly. Generally speaking, it’s sad to see the end of marriages. But sometimes that’s just the only right thing to do.

Congratulations on getting yourself free!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Congratulations on getting this asshole out of your life.
A word of caution though. Don’t be so sure that you are going to get as much money off him as you think. Any money he had or any pension contributions he made before you got married will possibly be off the table when it comes to alimony.
Remember you were only married to him for eight years and you have no kids together, depending on what state you live in you may be disappointed with the amount that you are awarded.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> Congratulations on getting this asshole out of your life.
> A word of caution though. Don’t be so sure that you are going to get as much money off him as you think. Any money he had or any pension contributions he made before you got married will possibly be off the table when it comes to alimony.
> Remember you were only married to him for eight years and you have no kids together, depending on what state you live in you may be disappointed with the amount that you are awarded.


Lawyer discussed this too,I will still be happy with what I get


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you have a house or pension or other assets? Won't he be entitled to half of all you have as well?


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

I have a vacation house which is in my name


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

greatgal said:


> I have a vacation house which is in my name


So if you get half his pension does he get half the vacation house?


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> So if you get half his pension does he get half the vacation house?


I got it through an inheritance before I met him.Have all the paperwork on this.He never liked it at all


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

greatgal said:


> I got it through an inheritance before I met him.Have all the paperwork on this.He never liked it at all


OK its just that if you want half of his stuff shouldn't he be entitled to half the value of your stuff? Its what I did in my divorce, it was all split 50/50 and we had three children and a 25 years marriage as well.


----------



## TurnedTurtle (May 15, 2019)

In many jurisdictions, the 50/50 split appies only to "marital" property; "non-marital" property (i.e. property you acquired before the marriage, but there are other types as well) is usually not subject to distribution in a divorce.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TurnedTurtle said:


> In many jurisdictions, the 50/50 split appies only to "marital" property; "non-marital" property (i.e. property you acquired before the marriage, but there are other types as well) is usually not subject to distribution in a divorce.


So that doesn't apply to pensions that started many years before the marriage?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> So that doesn't apply to pensions that started many years before the marriage?


Not in the case of military pensions. If the non-military spouse is present for 10+ years of the marriage, 1/2 of the pension becomes theirs in a divorce.

That said, I would encourage the OP look into what she is saying about guess house. There are some cases where 1/2 of the equity accrued on the property during the duration of the marriage goes to the other spouse if they can show any contributions towards it. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> Not in the case of military pensions. If the non-military spouse is present for 10+ years of the marriage, 1/2 of the pension becomes theirs in a divorce.
> 
> That said, I would encourage the OP look into what she is saying about guess house. There are some cases where 1/2 of the equity accrued on the property during the duration of the marriage goes to the other spouse if they can show any contributions towards it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately for the op she was only married for eight years. And if there was a mortgage on the property during this time her husband could claim that he contributed to it. 
I think her lawyer had filled her head with the idea that she’s going to get a lot of money from the divorce but she’s not.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Unfortunately for the op she was only married for eight years. And if there was a mortgage on the property during this time her husband could claim that he contributed to it.
> I think her lawyer had filled her head with the idea that she’s going to get a lot of money from the divorce but she’s not.


That may be the case. I am unsure how the pension works (prorated, none, etc.) when it is <10 years. 
Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Unfortunately for the op she was only married for eight years. And if there was a mortgage on the property during this time her husband could claim that he contributed to it.
> I think her lawyer had filled her head with the idea that she’s going to get a lot of money from the divorce but she’s not.


It does sound somewhat one sided I must admit. She gets half of everything of his but he gets nothing of hers and it's a short marriage with no children.


----------



## TurnedTurtle (May 15, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> So that doesn't apply to pensions that started many years before the marriage?


I think other posters have addressed some of this.

My understanding of assets like pensions may be wrong, but I think that portion that was acquired before marriage (and it's subsequent passive growth during the marriage) would be non-marital, while the portion of the asset acquired during the marriage (and it's growth) would be considered marital property. All of this depends on the rules within the relevant jurisdiction and the specifics of the asset itself.


----------

